# More sickening behaviour



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Yet again another teenager gets away with murder !!!!

Absolutely appalling

Teenager who hurled kitten to its death from 11th floor window is spared jail | Mail Online


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

What a bitch!!!

That poor little baby ,and that monster has a child and another on the way ?!!
Social services would do well to keep their eye on her ,god knows what she would do to her children?

Iam sick to death of these inbreds putting everything down to their poor childhood etc etc!!
Nasty ,nasty piece of work ,she SHOULD have gone to jail ,and got the kicking she deserved !!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I hope social services keep an eye on this woman, I would hate to see an article saying she's hurt her children. To do something so cruel to a poor defenceless animal is just horrible. It's the callous way she did it that gets to me,she must have known her impulsive act would kill the kitten. She needs to see a shrink and get her head sorted out before she does something like this again.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Just to say that this sicko is sooo sorry that she has actually put the picture of the kitten dead on the pavement as her profile pic on facebook !!
Magistates ...YOU WERE CONNED!!


----------



## SarahW (Jan 27, 2011)

Have to wonder why these incidents are on the increase, there have been so many cruel acts reported recently.........
Other people have had bad childhood experiences but don't go on to hurt or kill animals, children or other adults: another lame excuse to con the judiciary.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

"Aftab Zahoor, defending, said Ravenall  who had come from a broken home and spent her early years in care."

_Emotional pleas! Why do the courts settle for this absolute garbage?

Wrong is wrong. Whether your slightly touched in the head or not!

Surely to christ if she has grievances and issues in this life she should be confronting the folks who she claims subjected her to such an miserable existence.

I dare say there are many in life who come from a broken home or have grown up in care and I'll bet that the majority, if not all, of those folks lead normal happy well balanced lives._


----------



## sheryl42 (Feb 18, 2011)

omg, sick individual, im so shocked, i dont no what to say and my language would not serve on this forum, she needs to see someone


----------



## fessie (Mar 30, 2009)

how can anyone be so evil i really hope something bad happens to her 
poor kitten


----------

